# Docs for buying a second hand car



## NWaller (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm in the process of buying a flat in Athens. I have a Greek tax number but no residency permit. As a non-EU national, I don't qualify for a residency permit until I officially own assets in the country. 

I've found a second hand car I want to buy from a private seller. Is it possible to do so without the residency permit? Would it be useful to try and explain the situation at the ministry/KEP, etc?

Any and all help will be appreciated.

Thank you all.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

I see no one has replied, so.....

It really can depend on the person and the type of day they are having! Officially they should ask for the residency certificate BUT !!!!!

If you have your tax number, passport its worth trying. Of course the seller should also be present at the registration office.........Without your tax number forget it.


----------

